# جلابيات بالجمله



## @أميره الورد@ (27 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم​ 

لتجار الجمله جلابيات كويتيه بالجمله جميع المقاسات والالوان​


----------



## جنان الخلد (27 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: جلابيات بالجمله*

موووفقه حبيبتي 

تقبلي مرووري


----------



## جوو الرياض (27 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: جلابيات بالجمله*

موووووفقه خيتوووووووووو


----------



## @أميره الورد@ (27 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: جلابيات بالجمله*

هلا ومرحبا يا الغلا

نورتى بمرورج


----------



## @أميره الورد@ (27 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: جلابيات بالجمله*

هلا ومرحبا منصور


نورت بمرورك


----------



## @أميره الورد@ (29 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: جلابيات بالجمله*

سبحان الله وبحمده


----------



## ركائز التسويق (29 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: جلابيات بالجمله*

بالتوفيق
-----------------------------

رمضان كريــم

تقبل الله منا ومنكم الصيام والقيام وصالح الأعمال



____________________________


----------



## @أميره الورد@ (29 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: جلابيات بالجمله*

كل الشكر ع المرور العطر


----------



## @أميره الورد@ (30 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: جلابيات بالجمله*

سبحان الله وبحمده


----------



## بوهديل (3 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: جلابيات بالجمله*

ما في صور مع الاسعار ؟؟؟


----------



## العسل كله (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: جلابيات بالجمله*

الله يوفقك .........


----------

